# becoming a tourist police man in thailand????



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

I am wondering how i go about getting into a volunteer position as a tourist police man?like can i gain a good visa going about this way?can i stay in the country longer then a tourist visa?and guys is it a good way to get a visa for thialand?


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Naeh*

I don't think that's a good idea. Someone would probably kick your butt. Better to go the regular tourist route.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Please Pete, don't!!

If.........just if the ED-visa doesn't work for you, get involved in charity- and volunteer work here. As a volunteer you are entitled to obtain a non-immigrant B visa and once on the job, you have to obtain a work-permit. 
As long as you are active as a volunteer at the same place you can stay, based on your WP as volunteer. 

Try this website for more information: Volunteer Programs : Father Ray Foundation


----------

